# Crysis Coop



## Sxiet (20. Dezember 2011)

Wie einige sich hier bestimmt errinern gab es vor etlicher Zeit einmal ein Crysis Coop Projekt, welches viele glaubten, mich eingeschlossen, schon längst auf Grundeis gelegt worden sei. Dem ist aber ein Glück nicht so.Für die Unwissenden, bei dem Mod handelt es sich im überigen um eine Modifizierung von Crysis Wars um die Kampagne im Coop spielen zu können.
Seit dem 01.12.11 gib es nun ein Update zu diesen in Form einer News, übersetzen möchte ich diese nicht, da ich nicht gut in der Übersetzung bin um es "schön" wieder zugeben, deswegen der Link:

http://www.moddb.com/mods/crysis-co-op


Dort kann man dann auch lesen das es sich bei dem Coop Team für Crysis 1 auch um das für den Coop vom zweiten Teil handelt. Für diesen Kann man im überigen neuerdings schon das Demo-Release herunterladen.

Die Links zu dem Mod und dem Download: Crysis 2 Co-op mod - Mod DB
Crysis 2 Co-op Demo Release - FIXED download - Mod DB

Hier bei handelt es sich im überigen um meine erste News, also bitte habt Rücksicht, für konstruktive Kritik bin ich auch offen


----------



## kero81 (20. Dezember 2011)

Für die erste News ist es ok. Aaaaber, ich als langer Crysis Spieler hab da mittlerweile eher keine Lust mehr drauf. Es gibt mittlerweile genug andere Games und mich reizt es nicht mehr Cry Koop zu zocken. Trotzdem ne Geile Sache!


----------



## Gooody (20. Dezember 2011)

oblivion coop, ist doch auch so ein quatsch  nein spass beiseite, ich finde es sehr gut das sich privatprogrammierer an soetwas heranwaagen


----------



## Psydoc (23. Dezember 2011)

@*kero81*
naja, konstruktive kritik ist es nicht gerade die news zu bemängeln weil dir crysis zum hals raus hängt und dich somit der coop mod nicht (mehr?) interessiert.
auch wenn ich´s deswegen denk nicht nochmal zocken werde trotzdem ganz interessant das weiter daran gearbeitet wird.


----------

